# Frosch reitet auf Koi



## Teichforum.info (26. März 2005)

kein Quatsch, war wirklich so.  
habe es heute erlebt, aber eine wichtige Frage der Frosch klammerte sich am Kopf fest und ließ sich durch den Teich führen :razz: . Der Koi war etwas unsicher ich hatte den Eindruck er konnte nicht richtig sehen  . Ich hatte den Verdacht der Froch klammerte sich mit den vorderen Beinen an den Augen des Kois fest. Er saß richtig dem Koi im Nacken.  
Habe dann den Kecher genommen und wollte beide rausholen. Aber bei den dann folgenden Fluchtbewegungen des Kois verlor er seinen Reiter.
Wer hat dies schon mal erlebt? Könnten __ Frösche den Fischen schaden? :twisted: 
Nikk


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. März 2005)

Hallo Nikk, 

erst mal willkommen hier im Forum. 
Der Frosch kann den Fisch ersticken.  :cry: 
Wäre nicht der erste Fisch, der einem geilen Frosch zum Opfer fällt. 
Aber das größere Problem bei den Fröschen sind die mitführenden __ Parasiten, welche er von Teich zu Teich verschleppt. 
Zum Gartenteich gehören nun mal __ Frösche, aus einem Koiteich würde ich sie doch besser fernhalten.   

Gruß Rainer


----------

